# Laptop Upgrades & Questions (Asus X83V)



## Nine (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm hoping this is in the correct section.

First off, purchasing a desktop or even another laptop is *not* gonna happen so, I would appreciate if ya'll keep that to yourself. I more or less would like guidance on what I'm trying to achieve.

I've had an Asus X83V for a couple years. I've been moderately satisfied with it, but I want more speed. A little background for what I use the laptop for: I'm not a PC gamer. I do front-end development, basically graphic and web design plus all the coding to go with it. The programs I heavily use are Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator simultaneously 99% of the time. I use Notepad++ to code and Dreamweaver rarely. I tend to work fast because of deadlines and just the general habit of doing so. That little extra 'oomph' would help me tremedously.

I didn't want to just start stickin' RAM in there and hope for the best. Is it able to handle more RAM (at whatever amount) with additional upgrades to accommodate the power? It's running at a bit under 4GB RAM currently.


----------



## Laquer Head (Feb 21, 2011)

The reality is that the laptop is older now and isn't going to really perform much better.

If you already have 4GB Ram installed, thats the most your gonna be able to install on that model, and the dual core cpu is pretty much in there and not upgradable.

You could do basic cleanup of unused programs and stuff, but the final gain, if any, in performance would be negligable.

If you wanted to backup/reformat and install a SSD in replacement of the current HDD, you might benefit with a marginal speed increase but the bottom line is that unless you do what you asked us not to mention..you're not going to get much more juice from the current machine!

Hope that helps a bit..or its at least some insight.


----------

